# Giving a birth in San Juan del Rio



## Saule (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello all, 
I am a new one on this forum seeking for information about San Juan del Rio. I am a 29 yo Russian girl married to an Italian moving to San Juan late this July. Iam almost 6 months pregnant and planning to deliver the baby in San Juan. This is our first baby and we've got nobody in Mexico, although my hubby is arriving first and will have the opportunity to ask around for references trying to find a good gynaecologist/obstetrician in San Juan I am a little bit concerned about the medical care there and the language barrier. Neither me or my husband speak Spanish. He is with a Canadian company promising a good medican insurance covering our whole family. The pregnancy is going well no problems at the moment so I would like to have natural birth rather than C section which as I figured out is very common here. Could anyone give a reference for a good medical clinic/gynaecologist in San Juan or Queretaro specilizing in natural birth and/or any tips of finding a doctor? Will there be any problem in finding an english speaking one? If yes, shall we seek for a translator as well? 
Thanks in advance, 
Saule.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Although I don't have any specific information as yet to your questions, I do live in the neighboring town of Tequisquiapan (about 10 minute drive from San Juan del Rio). I will ask my sister-in-law for advice and information that might help you. She or her daughters would likely have some information. Her two girls have both just recently had babies, one of which was a difficult delivery, that turned out very well. I can find out what doctors/ hospital they used and how things seem to work here regarding medical care and delivery.

People here have beautiful, healthy babies every day. I'm sure you will be able to find a great doctor and medical care in due time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Saule said:


> Hello all,
> I am a new one on this forum seeking for information about San Juan del Rio. I am a 29 yo Russian girl married to an Italian moving to San Juan late this July. Iam almost 6 months pregnant and planning to deliver the baby in San Juan. This is our first baby and we've got nobody in Mexico, although my hubby is arriving first and will have the opportunity to ask around for references trying to find a good gynaecologist/obstetrician in San Juan I am a little bit concerned about the medical care there and the language barrier. Neither me or my husband speak Spanish. He is with a Canadian company promising a good medican insurance covering our whole family. The pregnancy is going well no problems at the moment so I would like to have natural birth rather than C section which as I figured out is very common here. Could anyone give a reference for a good medical clinic/gynaecologist in San Juan or Queretaro specilizing in natural birth and/or any tips of finding a doctor? Will there be any problem in finding an english speaking one? If yes, shall we seek for a translator as well?
> Thanks in advance,
> Saule.


You might want to look into Hospital Ángeles de Quéretaro. It is used by the US Peace Corps and the Peace Corps is pretty fussy about medical stuff. Many of the staff speak English. Queretaro is about a 45 minute drive from San Juan del Rio.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure if this authorized but I live 45 min north of Queretaro and most people here go there if serious. One Spanish speaking expat put together the following list. As you will see, most doctors affiliated with Angeles Hospital which is very good. In addition a new hospital has now opened. In addition, many speak English.


Doctores en el Area

Dr. B Eliodoro Castro Montes-Cardiologo
Torre Medica Hospital Angeles de Queretaro. Berdardino del Razo No. 21-310-A Col. Ensueno C.P. 76178
Tels. 01 (442) 192 30 77, 192 30 78 Fax: 192 30 76
Queretaro, Qro. , email: [email protected]

Dr. Fidel G. Dobarganes Barlow-Cirujano Ortopedista y Traumatologo, Cirugia Artroscopica,
Reconstructiva Articular y De Lesiones Deportivas
Hospital Angeles de Qrto., Bernardino del Razo No. 21 Consultorio 325 3er. Piso Col. Ensueno C.P. 76178 Emergencia (442) 125 3579 Tel: (442) 192 3082 - 83 Fax: (442) 192 3084 Nextel: (442) 125 3578
email: [email protected]

Dr. Garcini Pablos Velez-Otorrinolaringologia-Cirugia Estetica y Funcial de la Nariz Ronquido y Apnea del Sueno
Hospital Angeles de Qro. Bernardino el Razo No. 21/C-125
Tel. 442-192-3037, 442-101-7208

Dra. Mercedes Birlain Noris-Ginecologia y Pediatria
Hospital Angeles de Qro., Bernardino del Razo No. 21 Consultorio 335
Tel: 01 (442) 192 30 91

Dr. Rodrigo Zamora-Ginecologia y Obstetricia
Avenida Jose Ma. Pinosuarez #449, Recidencial Galindo (Cerca Hospital Angeles)
Tel: (442) 216 14 78 y 215 66 64

Dr. Carlos Martinez-Rehabilitacion Bucal
Pedro de Dante #31, Col. Cimatario, Queretaro, Qro. Con estacionmiento #38
Tel: (442) 212 02 99

Dr. Roberto Sanchez Lara Tajonar y Dr. Cesar Lopez Cruz- Endodoncista
Calzada San Cayetano No. 50, Fraccionamiento Brujas, Queretaro, Qro.
Tel: (442) 223 40 84 y 223 60 64
En Endonodoncia Especializada, somos un grupo de dentistas especialistas en el tratamiento de la pulpa dental, que ofrecemos un servicio de calidad, apoyados por personal auxiliar y administrativo altamente calificado dentro del area de la endodoncia. Contamos con la experiencia en el diagnostico y tratamiento del dolor dental, asi como el manejo endodontico de casos complicados.

Dr. Jorge Aguilar Mendosa- Manometria Digestiva y PH Metria
Hospital Santa Cruz, Queretaro, Qro., Consultorio #2 Piso 1
Tel: (442) 213 91 08

Dr. Edgar Campos Canton-General
Renovacion No. 112 Col. Issste, San Luis De La Paz, Gto.
Tel: 01 (468) 688 49 35 Cel: (468) 686 36 61


Dr. Roberto Franco-Dermatologo
Hospital Angeles- Queretaro
Tel. 442-192-3091
Consultorio #335

Dr. Mario Quijano-Cirugia Plastica, Estetica y Reconstructiva
Hospital Angeles-Queretaro
Bernardino del Razo #21, Col. Ensueño, C.P. 76178
Consultorio 220C
Tel. 442-192-3057,58,59,00

Dr. Guillermo S. Herbert-Ginecologia y Obstetrcia, Ginecologia Oncologo
Hospital Angeles de Queretaro
Bernardino del Razo No. 21-201C
Te. 442-192-3044,45,46

Dr. Jose Luis Ortega Ochoa- Cirujano Ortopedista- Traumatologo, Cirugía de Columna
Hospital Angeles de Queretaro
Bernardino del Razo No. 21
3er. Piso – Consultorio 315-A
Fraccionamiento Ensueño
76178 Queretaro, Qro.
Consultorio: (422) 192 3079 – 192 3091
Urgencias: (442) 140 1526

Dr. Michael Schmidt Vanoni- Cirujano Ortopedista
Clinica Queretaro
20 De Noviembre No. 328 SUR
Queretaro, Qro.
442-213-4683, 213-8332


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Although I don't have any specific information as yet to your questions, I do live in the neighboring town of Tequisquiapan (about 10 minute drive from San Juan del Rio). I will ask my sister-in-law for advice and information that might help you. She or her daughters would likely have some information. Her two girls have both just recently had babies, one of which was a difficult delivery, that turned out very well. I can find out what doctors/ hospital they used and how things seem to work here regarding medical care and delivery.
> 
> People here have beautiful, healthy babies every day. I'm sure you will be able to find a great doctor and medical care in due time.


The OP mentioned that she's interested in natural child birth. Do you have any idea if that's even an option in Mexico?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure about natural childbirth in terms that US uses but I do know that at least in the state of Guanajuato that there is a focus on midwifery(a word?) for rural communities to assist in the process when doctors not available. If I were OP, I would contact a couple doctors and ask.


----------



## Saule (Jul 3, 2012)

*thanks a lot!*



itnavell said:


> Although I don't have any specific information as yet to your questions, I do live in the neighboring town of Tequisquiapan (about 10 minute drive from San Juan del Rio). I will ask my sister-in-law for advice and information that might help you. She or her daughters would likely have some information. Her two girls have both just recently had babies, one of which was a difficult delivery, that turned out very well. I can find out what doctors/ hospital they used and how things seem to work here regarding medical care and delivery.
> 
> People here have beautiful, healthy babies every day. I'm sure you will be able to find a great doctor and medical care in due time.


thanks a lot for the info, itnavell, looking forward to hear from you soon!


----------



## Saule (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks*



TundraGreen said:


> You might want to look into Hospital Ángeles de Quéretaro. It is used by the US Peace Corps and the Peace Corps is pretty fussy about medical stuff. Many of the staff speak English. Queretaro is about a 45 minute drive from San Juan del Rio.


Thanks, as i figured out San Juan is a small town so its better to try Queretaro or neighbourhood cities.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP mentioned that she's interested in natural child birth. Do you have any idea if that's even an option in Mexico?


Her concern is vaginal VS Cesarian, I believe. It's a well founded concern, as MX has extremely high rates of sections.

Her first goal, in finding a doctor is to find a good one. Second, is to make certain that s/he is aware of her desire to do a c section as an approach only if she fails to deliver in a reasonable time with a healthy outcome for her and the baby.


----------



## Saule (Jul 3, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Her concern is vaginal VS Cesarian, I believe. It's a well founded concern, as MX has extremely high rates of sections.
> 
> Her first goal, in finding a doctor is to find a good one. Second, is to make certain that s/he is aware of her desire to do a c section as an approach only if she fails to deliver in a reasonable time with a healthy outcome for her and the baby.


exactly, i've got no problems with the preganancy at the moment and therefore i'd like just to find the doctor with enough "patience" giving me chance to deliver the baby in vaginal way. Probably someone has experience delivering the baby in neighbourhood areas in natural way, so I'd be very grateful for any info and references.


----------

